# Hoyt Pro-Vantage



## innesxam

I am trying to get into bow hunting. A friend suggested the older style Hoyt Pro-Vantage. There was one on ebay for about 75 dollars. 

Just wanted to see what everyones else thoughts are.  I don't have a huge budget.


----------



## TnRidge

The most important aspect when getting started in bowhunting is getting setup with a bow that fits you properly with the correct draw length at a comfortable draw weight , setup by a reputable proshop .
Buying a bow off ebay could result in an ill fitting bow that will lead to poor shooting form . Go to a pro shop and get setup properly with lower end bow within your budget .


----------



## innesxam

TnRidge said:


> The most important aspect when getting started in bowhunting is getting setup with a bow that fits you properly with the correct draw length at a comfortable draw weight , setup by a reputable proshop .
> Buying a bow off ebay could result in an ill fitting bow that will lead to poor shooting form . Go to a pro shop and get setup properly with lower end bow within your budget .


So you can't buy the bow of ebay and take it into the proshop to have them fit it to you properly?


----------



## bassdisaster

Ebay is kewl, ask questions, But i would not go Soo old, you can keep shoping and find something newer thats faster, and most importantly easier to handle and shoot, and stay within a reasonable budget!
Problem with the OLD bows is they tend to be built with old string materials, Newer bows have newer materials in the strings and will last longer with alot less hassel. And parts are going to be hard to find, even for a HOYT dealer, but otherwise ya any quality archery shop can tune it up!
Dont get me wrong, the Hoyt ProVantage is a shooter thru and thru, 1 of the top Target shooters of its era, but it is an extremely long axil bow, not what would be considered a hunting bow today, 34" or under, I think it originally hit the market in the late 70's or early 80's.
I recently Bought a 1997 Hoyt SuperStar supreme, got it for $115 total including shipping off of ebay! 
I buy alot of QUALITY NEW/USED equipment on ebay.
Take your time, dont rush into a purchase, if you do, as soon as its done, you wil see a better deal! ya that happens alot!
Go to a proshop and have your draw length checked, make sure the (ebay) bow you buy is either the rite draw length, or can be adjusted either by means of moving the string and cable or with mod's, Beware some brands can only be changed by changing the entire cam!
Good luck

BD


----------



## TnRidge

innesxam said:


> So you can't buy the bow of ebay and take it into the proshop to have them fit it to you properly?


 Only if draw length adjustment is within your draw length . Do you know what your draw length is ? What is a comfortable draw weight for you ? Do you expect a proshop to set you up with a bow they didn't sell ?


----------



## bassdisaster

Last time I went to a pro shop, they did not care where you bought your bow! OR how old it is!:yikes:
Only can you pay for services!
Ive yet to enter a shop that said they cant work on a paticular bow because of where you got it!
Maybe they do not have the parts, but a tune up is not a limb replacement job, its a tune up!:help:

BD


----------



## TnRidge

What I am advocating is getting setup right with a bow that fits by a reputable proshop . I'd NEVER recommend for a beginner buy a used bow off the internet with no knowledge of his draw length , or proper bow setup and expect a proshop to somehow correct these problems .
That is very bad advise , because a poorly fitting bow will lead to countless shooting form problems down the road .
Spend a little more upfront and get set up right , then when you have enough experience down the road ,buy a used bow and set it up yourself . I have been doing my own bow setup for over 20 years now .


----------



## Michihunter

Have to agree with TN here. Unless you already know what your DL is and your DW capabilities are, you're better off going to a shop. Especially if you're considering an older bow that may not have adjustability.


----------



## bassdisaster

This guy said he did not have alot to spend, and yet you all tell him to go empty the bank on a NEW bow at a PRO SHOP because its likely it will fit better? well those same guys at the PROSHOP will tell you what your draw length is, JUST have to ask? No one here told him to go buy with out knowing his information! 
But if you remember that saving money on a bow is the issue at hand, and a proshop is not the place to buy a LOW budget rig!
For the $ spent at a proshop he can likely get a nice rig off of ebay to shoot without having to open up a credit account to get it!

SO if SPENDING a ton of money is what he asked for I too would had sent him to a PROSHOP shouting MATHEWS and ELITE, but sence he wanted infor on a cheep outfit I said Go EBAY!

BD


----------



## Michihunter

No one suggested a "new" rig. Proshops sell used rigs too.


----------



## TnRidge

Michihunter said:


> No one suggested a "new" rig. Proshops sell used rigs too.


 Ditto .They also sell lower cost new bows . There are new rigs in every price range . A Hoyt Pro Vantage is nearly 20 years old .
I used to own one .  Great shooting bow 20 years ago , but it doesn't compare to anything these days . Compound bows have come a long way .
This is what I'd recommend . Save your money until your can afford a decent bow in your price range .
Then go out and shoot several different bows that fit you and your budget .


----------



## bassdisaster

Ya we all live in a PERFECT WORLD! 
Get what you can afford, if that means "ebay" then by all means GO-4-IT!


----------



## TnRidge

bassdisaster said:


> Ya we all live in a PERFECT WORLD!
> Get what you can afford, if that means "ebay" then by all means GO-4-IT!


 What ever .:banghead3


----------



## Rutcrazed

Talk about a cool old bow. It was my first Hoyt....had a overdraw.....and anything golf ball size out to 30 yds was in trouble...used to take it squirrel hunting zapping left and right. Any way befor buying any bow go shoot some at a shop or several shops.....then try and decide what you liked. But imo....you cant beat a HOYT! After haveing all my gear stolen, scentlocs...bow , tree saddle etc.....I had to purchase a new bow. Actually was in the shop a guy came in trying to sell his old bow. Which was better than the one I was looking at in the store. SOLD!

And I can tell you all this hunting this year with out scent loc ....was no where near as productive as with it. Spots went cold quickly... good luck.


----------



## bassdisaster

Rutcrazed said:


> Talk about a cool old bow. It was my first Hoyt....had a overdraw.....and anything golf ball size out to 30 yds was in trouble...used to take it squirrel hunting zapping left and right. Any way befor buying any bow go shoot some at a shop or several shops.....then try and decide what you liked. But imo....you cant beat a HOYT! After haveing all my gear stolen, scentlocs...bow , tree saddle etc.....I had to purchase a new bow. Actually was in the shop a guy came in trying to sell his old bow. Which was better than the one I was looking at in the store. SOLD!
> 
> And I can tell you all this hunting this year with out scent loc ....was no where near as productive as with it. Spots went cold quickly... good luck.


I have to agree the ProVantage was a dime shooter, but as im a small framed guy it was always too long of a bow for me, if i recall the fast flight version was 42"axil the supreme/meridian and Carbon pluss versions were a whopping 45" axil, that's a heck of a bow for a 27 1/2 draw archer!

As far a scentloc is concerned, i wouldent bother, play the wind, use your scent elimination spray, care for your cloths better than your wife, keep unwanted scents away from them! Rather have your wife upset than a BIG buck SPOOK! 
If the wind is wrong you simply cant hunt there!

I have 2 sets of scentloc, wouldent wear them if i were paid to do so, free to a good home! 
It was a waste of $ could had been spent on more important gear like arrows, broaheads ect. Or maybe fishin gear, sence fishin season is like 5 x's longer than huntin season is!

BD


----------



## innesxam

Thanks everyone for your replies. I like hear strong opinions on different sides. 

I haven't purchased one yet... Came close the same day I posted through Ebay but haven't had time as of late. I have some more homework to do before I am ready anyway.


----------



## TnRidge

innesxam said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I like hear strong opinions on different sides.
> 
> I haven't purchased one yet... Came close the same day I posted through Ebay but haven't had time as of late. I have some more homework to do before I am ready anyway.


 Thats cool . Take your time and pick the right bow for you and your budget . You have plenty of time before next season starts to choose the right bow and get allot of practice in .
You are doing it the right way by getting started well before next season starts , so you should have a head start with the right equipment .


----------



## Michihunter

And keep in mind that what you purchase from eBay is always gonna be a crapshoot. You have no way of knowing what type of condition the bow is in(especially a 20 yr old bow) and won't know until AFTER it's paid for. Yes you can get some great deals, but be smart about it. Homework is a good start. Get out to the shops and start playing around to see what fits you best. Most will allow you to shoot just about anything they offer so that will give you an idea of what exactly you will like as far as features go. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

